# Identify your Rankins Dragon from a Vittikins Dragon



## blabble182

Okay so after commenting on a number of threads helping people identify their apparent Rankins dragons as Vittikins dragons i thought id make a post to give a few easy ways of determining the difference. I've also noticed from my local breeders that suppliers are selling stores "Rankins" that are infact vittikins. when i asked my local one about his last stock he said hed never heard of a vittikins and insisted that it was a rankins until i showed him a photo on my own rankins so its not hard to see how they are being missold!










Right so the easiest way i find to tell the difference between the two is by the head. as you can see in the oval the lizard on the right has a much wider skull with a more prominent ridge at the back. the head is more of a wedge shape as is alot more bulky than the one of the left.

obviously with the younger lizards this wont be so much of a difference however the vittikins will still have a more stocky wedge shaped head as apposed to the oval smaller head of the rankin. another way to tell the difference is to look a the bulk of the limbs. the rankins one are usually quite thin with smaller claws where as the vittikins looks like its been to the gym three times a week! 

Beards can also show the difference quite well. a rankins will usually huff and puff and merely blow its beard up like a frog (holding its breath) where as the vittikins will black its beard and flare it out in a similar way to a beardie. ( this is also a good way to tell the difference between a vittikins and a stunted beardie.. a beardie can produce a full beard display even when stunted where as a vittikins will not )

Weight is another factor in this, currently my females are sitting around the 90-100g mark where as the vittikins hit easily double that

Lastly to confirm the difference you can look at the tail. the base of the tail on the rankins is usually fair thin about the same width of the limbs where as the vittikins is very bulky near the base of the tail and carries this through the length. overall length of of a rankins is usually between 10-12" this is roughly the same as a vittikins yet ive known them to grow to 14"

I hope this helps people to ensure that they aren't missold the wrong lizard. and please if you have a vittikins and decide to pass it along to another owner do so under its proper name and dont pass it off as a rankins, plenty of people will still buy vittikins


----------



## Vampurelord

*I can't tell if mine is a normal beardie or not*



























The store I got him from said he is a normal one but he has barely grown since I got him and my other dragon I got the week before from an other store starting same size has double in size in same time.


----------



## Vampurelord

*I can't tell if mine is a normal beardie or not*











The store I got him from said he is a normal one but he has barely grown since I got him and my other dragon I got the week before from an other store starting same size has double in size in same time.


----------

